# Consistent, Easy Tip Strategy



## TheSyndicate (Mar 17, 2018)

I tell them how to avoid prime time. Move the pin around, lyft has smaller surge zones, you know the basics. They're always amazed, and pull their phones out to try. They can believe when it works (never mind they're moving the pin drastically closer to the destination). And then they tip, a thank you for all the money i saved them.

Yeah I know I'm ****ing ya'll out of prime time but hey.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Wouldn't that result in cancel rider no show? I know if the pax is more than a couple blocks from then pin I am planning on waiting on them and collecting


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TedInTampa said:


> Wouldn't that result in cancel rider no show? I know if the pax is more than a couple blocks from then pin I am planning on waiting on them and collecting


I think many are more than happy to walk a few blocks to save money especially if the surge is really high.


----------

